# [EVDL] Will you send EV comment to USGBC today?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In case anyone wishes to make a public comment.
They give suggested points to make at the end.

I'll leave something on their site today.
And if we all do the same, it will make a bigger impact.

Mike

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Gina Coplon-Newfield <[email protected]>
Date: Fri, Mar 16, 2012 at 6:58 AM
Subject: Will you send EV comment to USGBC today?
To: Gina Coplon-Newfield <[email protected]>


Dear EV Supporter,

*Have you heard that the US Green Building Council (the group that gives
"LEED certification" for green buildings) is proposing to remove the LEED
credit for electric vehicle charging units for most new buildings and
renovation projects?* We think this would be a bad mistake. Several
environmental groups spoke up on this in a
letter<http://action.sierraclub.org/site/DocServer/USGBC_EV_letter.pdf?docID=9541>this
week.

*Will you submit a comment to the USGBC* to let them know that you believe
that builders and building owners should be rewarded and incentivized for
installing EV charging units, and that there are significant environmental
and air quality benefits of EVs over conventional vehicles?

The public comment deadline is this Monday, and anyone can comment.* I hope
you'll join me in commenting today by taking the following steps:*

1) Create site user account (only fill in all starred boxes):
https://www.usgbc.org/Login.aspx?REFERRER=/LEED/LEEDDrafts/Requirements.aspx?RatingSystemVersionID=72


2) Comment on the "low emitting and fuel efficient vehicle" subcategory of
the Land and Transportation category by going to:
http://www.usgbc.org/LEED/LEEDDrafts/SubmitComment.aspx?RequirementID=2661

*Suggested talking points* (but feel free to make it short and sweet):
- I hope that you will reconsider removing the credit for low emitting and
fuel efficient vehicles. This credit, proposed to now only apply to schools
and warehouses, should be included more broadly in new construction and
renovation projects (as has been the case since 2009).
- Why you care about electric vehicles (including whether you own one and
why).
- Why you think more EV chargers in buildings will incentivize the EV
market.
- A switch to electric vehicles will offer one vital way to reduce
emissions and dependence on oil. According to a range of studies, EVs emit
30-60% lower carbon emissions than conventional gas-powered vehicles
nationwide, even on today's electric grid sources.
- Now is the time to incentivize this new EV market, and USGBC can play an
important role.

Let us know if you submitted a comment, and thank you!

Gina


-- 

Gina Coplon-Newfield
Senior Campaign Representative for Electric Vehicles
Sierra Club
[email protected]
www.sierraclub.org/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120316/8435bb1b/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Before I comment to USGBC, would you please provide an argument why EVSEs
should count as LEED credit? I'm all for providing more charging points and
I also believe in the general principles of LEED - to construct and operate
buildings more efficiently. However, I'm not convinced that EVSEs have
anything to do with constructing and operating energy efficient buildings. 

Peri 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mike Willmon
Sent: 16 March, 2012 10:17 AM
To: undisclosed-recipients:
Subject: [EVDL] Will you send EV comment to USGBC today?

In case anyone wishes to make a public comment.
They give suggested points to make at the end.

I'll leave something on their site today.
And if we all do the same, it will make a bigger impact.

Mike

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Gina Coplon-Newfield <[email protected]>
Date: Fri, Mar 16, 2012 at 6:58 AM
Subject: Will you send EV comment to USGBC today?
To: Gina Coplon-Newfield <[email protected]>


Dear EV Supporter,

*Have you heard that the US Green Building Council (the group that gives
"LEED certification" for green buildings) is proposing to remove the LEED
credit for electric vehicle charging units for most new buildings and
renovation projects?* We think this would be a bad mistake. Several
environmental groups spoke up on this in a
letter<http://action.sierraclub.org/site/DocServer/USGBC_EV_letter.pdf?docID
=9541>this
week.

*Will you submit a comment to the USGBC* to let them know that you believe
that builders and building owners should be rewarded and incentivized for
installing EV charging units, and that there are significant environmental
and air quality benefits of EVs over conventional vehicles?

The public comment deadline is this Monday, and anyone can comment.* I hope
you'll join me in commenting today by taking the following steps:*

1) Create site user account (only fill in all starred boxes):
https://www.usgbc.org/Login.aspx?REFERRER=/LEED/LEEDDrafts/Requirements.aspx
?RatingSystemVersionID=72


2) Comment on the "low emitting and fuel efficient vehicle" subcategory of
the Land and Transportation category by going to:
http://www.usgbc.org/LEED/LEEDDrafts/SubmitComment.aspx?RequirementID=2661

*Suggested talking points* (but feel free to make it short and sweet):
- I hope that you will reconsider removing the credit for low emitting and
fuel efficient vehicles. This credit, proposed to now only apply to schools
and warehouses, should be included more broadly in new construction and
renovation projects (as has been the case since 2009).
- Why you care about electric vehicles (including whether you own one and
why).
- Why you think more EV chargers in buildings will incentivize the EV
market.
- A switch to electric vehicles will offer one vital way to reduce emissions
and dependence on oil. According to a range of studies, EVs emit 30-60%
lower carbon emissions than conventional gas-powered vehicles nationwide,
even on today's electric grid sources.
- Now is the time to incentivize this new EV market, and USGBC can play an
important role.

Let us know if you submitted a comment, and thank you!

Gina


-- 

Gina Coplon-Newfield
Senior Campaign Representative for Electric Vehicles Sierra Club
[email protected]
www.sierraclub.org/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120316/8435bb1b/attac
hment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mike,
I did so earlier today, both commenting on the issue and in the next box on
the suggested solutions.
-Tom



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > In case anyone wishes to make a public comment.
> > They give suggested points to make at the end.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It comes down to basic efficiency. The trend in automotive manufacturing is
towards both plug in hybrids and EVs. It makes much more sense to build
with the circuitry up front rather than to try and re-work the structure to
accommodate it after the project is completed.
For what it is worth, I am a commercial electrician who has participated in
the construction of several LEED projects, and while the general contractor
usually sees that the EV circuitry is a good idea, it is rarely addressed
at the construction phase of the project.
-Tom



> Peri Hartman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Before I comment to USGBC, would you please provide an argument why EVSEs
> > should count as LEED credit? I'm all for providing more charging points
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Simple Peri. Its right in the name. LEED - " Leadership in Energy and
Environmental Design "

Electric vehicles have a lower carbon footprint and have the potential to
use fewer non-renewable resources than our conventional modes of
transportation. Not having readily available charging options is a
disincentive to buy a more efficient and environmentally friendly vehicle.
So not offering the credit would seem to work against the stated goals of
LEED.

*LEED certification <http://www.usgbc.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=1988#>*
provides independent, third-party verification that a building, home or
community was designed and built using strategies aimed at achieving high
performance in key areas of human and environmental health: sustainable
site development, water savings, energy efficiency, materials selection and
indoor environmental quality.

*Developed by the U.S. Green Building Council
(USGBC)<http://www.usgbc.org/About> in
2000, the LEED rating systems are developed through an open,
consensus-based process led by LEED
committees<http://www.usgbc.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=1750>.
The next update of the LEED rating system, coined LEED
2012<http://www.usgbc.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=2360>,
is the next step in the continuous improvement
process<http://www.usgbc.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=1988#> and
on-going development cycle of LEED.*





> Peri Hartman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Before I comment to USGBC, would you please provide an argument why EVSEs
> > should count as LEED credit? I'm all for providing more charging points
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's also about the concept "readily achievable" aka "easy and cheap".

Accommodations of this sort are very cheap and very easy at construction
time. As opposed to retrofitting which is quite costly.

You're running conduit out to the parking lot anyway. Throw a few extra
conductors in it and run it to the panel. You're buying a 30-breaker
panel... buy a 36. You're provisioning 200A, provision 250A. Done.
Costs next to nothing, easy to do, easy to forget. Hence the incentive.

Robert



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Simple Peri. Its right in the name. LEED - " Leadership in Energy and
> > Environmental Design "
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Think Vehicle to Grid (V2G) and that changes everything. There is your link to Green Buildings. That gets you the credit.

It may not happen now but it will happen soon. 

Chip




> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Message: 1
> > Date: Fri, 16 Mar 2012 18:03:52 -0700
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with all the points made, plus the V2G point in another email. If
LEED is truely about reducing energy use beyond that of the building itself,
then I think EVSEs belong in LEED. I see the checklist for LEED has a
section labelled Sustainable Sites where Alternative Transportation has
several line items. So, if those are staying in LEED I think EVSE should
also stay.

So, does anyone know if changes are being proposed to the other Alternative
Transportation line items?

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Robert MacDowell
Sent: 16 March, 2012 6:04 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Will you send EV comment to USGBC today?

It's also about the concept "readily achievable" aka "easy and cheap".

Accommodations of this sort are very cheap and very easy at construction
time. As opposed to retrofitting which is quite costly.

You're running conduit out to the parking lot anyway. Throw a few extra
conductors in it and run it to the panel. You're buying a 30-breaker
panel... buy a 36. You're provisioning 200A, provision 250A. Done.
Costs next to nothing, easy to do, easy to forget. Hence the incentive.

Robert



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Simple Peri. Its right in the name. LEED - " Leadership in Energy
> > and Environmental Design "
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would like to know why USGBC is even considering removing LEED credit for
EVSE installation in the first place. I have worked extensively in
ISO-certified manufacturing firms, and briefly on a LEED-related project.
In both cases the overall concepts are noble, but the implementations
range from obstructive to completely non-sensical. I find it very hard not
to be cynical about both. I know for a fact the the most astoundingly
disorganized, poorly run firms can maintain an ISO certification, and I
know that some LEED requirements are arbitrary and counter-productive.
It's hard not to think both these "certifications" aren't simply schemes
to create armies of certifying companies who are paid to give you a
"certification" that is far more useful to your marketing department than
the good of humankind.

Sorry. Had to get that off my chest. So why would USGBC consider dropping
EVSE credit? Please, someone come up with a plausible reason. Otherwise
I'm forced to wonder if this isn't some kind of power play, or if the EVSE
industry isn't "cooperating" (i.e. paying) sufficiently to ride the LEED
gravy train.

Chris
LeSled is for sale!
http://www.evalbum.com/274
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120317/7044d6b1/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

